# Winches: Cables vs Straps



## whistler (Jun 30, 2011)

When I purchased my boat and trailer a couple of years ago I noticed the winch had cable on it. I thought that would be a lot better than a strap. That cable requires me to stop usually 2 times and re-tighten it. The tight cable on the winch spool finds it's way into between the other wraps of the cable thus requiring me to take another click or so of the handle until it all finally settles in. This seems to happen no matter how careful I am with the way the cable winds in. I have always had straps on all my other trailer winches so I was tickled to see the cable as the strap was a pain to keep from folding over on itself. Is a strap my best solution after all?


----------



## charlietuna (Jun 30, 2011)

my trailer had a rope on on it when I bought it....It's actually turned out pretty good...doesn't bind itself like the cables do and doesn't fold like the straps....


----------



## fender66 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I'd have to change that cable out for a strap. :LOL2:


----------



## whistler (Jun 30, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I think I'd have to change that cable out for a strap. :LOL2:




I'm leaning in that direction......I was just trying to get some different thoughts on things. It seems a strap is more like standard equipment on most manual winches and a cable is optional. I guess I'm thinking optional is better!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 30, 2011)

FWIW....I've never had a problem with my strap.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally I am unhappy with the strap I have. When retrieving the boat your self the strap often gets twisted which becomes a a problem if there are people behind you waiting to launch their boat.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 30, 2011)

i've never had a problem with my strap,other than it wearing out and getting brittle.


----------



## roblj65 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd go with the strap also. Cable will bind, rope is OK, but not as good as a strap (IMO)


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Only trouble I ever had with my cable is splinters, they hurt like heck if you accidently stab yourself with one. Sounds to me like your cable base layer isn't tight. You need to unwind it, and rewind with tension on the line. My cable never binds or settles between wraps. 

Got a new winch for Christmas, last week I finally got it installed. I'm still not sure I like the strap.


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 1, 2011)

i also had a winch with cable it got old and splintered. hurts if your not careful. my current trailor has new strap and i like it better then the strap.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a manual winch and use 1/2" braided nylon rope on mine with good results. If your rig is not too heavy give it a try. If you don't like it, there are a hundred other uses for a good length of rope! :wink:


----------

